# smoking



## bean pole (May 2, 2006)

I know it bad for me etc etc and yes i really should give it up but i was wondering will smoking hinder me from gaining weight and does it have any other negative effect for the body builder?


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

It does surpress your appetite mate and also i dont have one about 1hr before my workout as i find i get alot less oxygen in my lungs.I gave up about 6 mths ago for 1mthish and was eating loads.If your are actually a bean pole like ur name suggests i would quit.Its not the best habbot in the world and the cash you save you can spend on supplements.QUIT


----------



## Carter (Mar 21, 2006)

dude you know its right to quit but no1 can make the decision for u! as this is the gaining weight section it seems it would be the perfect time to quit - as above extra money for supplements, and extra appetite for protien!!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

never been in this section before!! quit before it rules and ruins your life i smoked 20-30 a day for 18yrs i would have eaten them if i had to but i did it have been off for 16 months if you do and then lapse because of drink just start again the next day but do not fool yourself that you will only smoke when you drink!! if smoking wasnt detremental to lifting then why bother breathing properly when you lift?


----------



## bean pole (May 2, 2006)

cheers for the replys guys im going to have to give up damm i aint looking forward to this.

well its for the best in many ways


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm with ya mate.....

am going to be stoppin on thursday..got it all planned(?)..

am going to try and do it cold turkey and see how i get on...

good luck to you in the quest for cleaner lungs mate, and btw.

welcome to the board.... ;-)


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

well seem so were all talking about stopping smoking , i would like to say good luck to all for trying to rid your selfs of this filthy habit

ive been smoking in off for nearly 10 years now andd to be honest sick to death of it

ive been meaning to stop earlier this year but never had the motivation to do it, and am gonna give it a good shot

so good luck all


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i enjoy a *** 9 times out of 10

one of the worst things in the world is a reformed smoker

especially the ones who go on about other people who do it

not having a pop at anyone in this thread btw!


----------



## mark suth (May 23, 2005)

i gave up 5 wks a go using 4mg gum smocked for 25yrs and feel realy good at the moment put myself on low carb diet at the same time so puting weight on was not a exuse to start smocking again


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey congrats mark for doing that bro, good on ya

hey unc ..

a know what you mean, i enjoy a smoke most the time as well, especially me working long hours at work and goin 4 hours without a break, sometimes feels like a god send

but a have got to kick this s**t, been on about it for too long with no action, and got to do it


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Gives you wrinkles, you smell YUCKY and all the money.

If people could just smoke everynow and then, no big, but the ciggies are so bloody addictive, and before you know it, most are back on 20 + a day.

I have smoked on and off for years. I have quit loads of times.

I have smoked about 3 weeks since Jan.

Some docs think that smoking can have your breast implants 'harden' easier or capsular contraction, and as I luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve the new implants sooooooooooooooo much, NO way am I taking that risk!

x

x

x

T


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

oh tatyana

i expected so much from you

you smoking would have never have guessed

your in ideal place to stop before it gets out of hand like you said

well hope everyone is going to make a good effort with this one

so good luck and everyone, hope everyones honest with themselves and post up there progress

keep us informed


----------



## Carter (Mar 21, 2006)

Never even tried tobacco, but have been trying to give up weed for bout 6 months! I only smoke in the evening when ive got everything out the way (training & work), so it dont suppose its as bad for my lungs, but at the end of the day i know its bad and quiting is a must!

The longest ive been without in 2 years is 2 nights, but when I really think why I cant quit, it seems its only a force of habbit. I just dont know what to do with myself for the 2/3hours before bed unless im stoned! I get bored & cant get to sleep, yet during the day i dont crave!

Damn addictions!


----------



## B. Robbo (Jun 23, 2006)

dont think the odd spliff's gonna kill ya mate. Good way of relaxing if you ask me. Maybe it would be a problem if the first thing you wanted to do on a morning was skin up but the occasional one on a night to wind down in my opinion is fine !


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

spliffs are a cheaper alternative to viagra.. try it.. fvckin great LOL but i gave up 3yrs ago.. tried it before sex couple months back  

just stopped smoking 2weeks ago.. went 2months cold turkey before but i didnt drink for those 2months either which made things easier then i went out got lagged and started again. now its been 2weeks cold turkey and i plan to not drink a drop whilst on this 12week cycle so touch wood il do it no probz. feel ok unless i get stressed thats wen its unbareable


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I gave up 4 months ago.....best thing I ever did.

IMHO you cannot be serious about training if you smoke.....

You cant train 100% if you smoke simple as that, if you wanna train hard and get big you cant smoke....

Since I have kicked it my training has come on 100 times better.

Good luck to those quittin, and Danny the first week is a **** but keep your head and think of the bigger picture 

J


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yeh goodluck mate!!


----------



## B. Robbo (Jun 23, 2006)

im same as you londongeezer. I gave up the tabs 2 weeks ago and mainly struggle when i'm having a few beers, which isnt that often.

When i'm on a cycle i rarely drink. Dont ask me why, but i dont !


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"used to smoke when younger then grew up and realised my health was far more important"

Is that why you're overweight?


----------



## BIGDAVE1436114509 (Nov 11, 2005)

Been battling with trying to quit smoking... was recommended a book called The eassyway to stop smoking by allen carr. It's very good, half way through the book and I now pity smokers when I see them! it's helped around 10 guys quit on other forums I frequent! well worth it IMO will make you aware of the bigger picture.

Goodluck guys.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

f*ck smoking man, never ever smoked a cigarrette in my life! have smoked a cigar or 2 though as a celebration type thing on a lads night out.


----------



## BIGDAVE1436114509 (Nov 11, 2005)

The guy I mentioned in my post above, the author of Easyway to stop smoking, Alen carr, Has been diagnosed with lung cancer. saw it in the newspaper :/

Stop mate... I know it's hard but you've really got to battle with yourself and stop.


----------



## bestshot (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah high to all i used to smaoke around 30 a day, i did that for years but not anymore and since i quit i feel one million times better.... if you can stop do stop it will make you a lot fitter and better off !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2007)

Carter said:


> Never even tried tobacco, but have been trying to give up weed for bout 6 months! I only smoke in the evening when ive got everything out the way (training & work), so it dont suppose its as bad for my lungs, but at the end of the day i know its bad and quiting is a must!
> 
> The longest ive been without in 2 years is 2 nights, but when I really think why I cant quit, it seems its only a force of habbit. I just dont know what to do with myself for the 2/3hours before bed unless im stoned! I get bored & cant get to sleep, yet during the day i dont crave!
> 
> Damn addictions!


 yeah i stopped smoking weed after 20 years of it when i started trianing proper it was killing me motavation but the nicotine was the hardest thing to give up i realy missed having a cig after meals for some reason.i do know what you mean about sleeping took me about four week before i was sleeping properly but my weight and appatite shot up in the months after i stopped that kept me motivated to keep at it,


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Been off the **** for just over a year now....................and I will NEVER smoke again.

I read easyway and I believe it helped me. But you also must WANT to give up.

And for those who "Love" a *** at T time etc I replaced those ones (The "Important" ****) with something much better...........like going for a walk, reading a book etc etc

Good luck to anyone who attempts to stop..............


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck buddy.Been off them since new years, cold turkey dude! If you can get passed the first couple of days pal , your be fine.


----------

